# Iniciar / comenzar / empezar



## tvdxer

Estoy cansado y debo acostarme, pues no funciona bien la parte de mi cerebro para hablar en Español, pero me gustaría preguntarles:

Cuál es la diferencia entre estas tres palabras similares: "empezar" y "comenzar" y "iniciar".  Son iguales mas o menos, o tienen sus propios usos?  En inglés se habla "begin", "commence", y "initate", y cada palabra tiene su proprio sentido, pero no sé si el mismo es verdad en Español.

Gracias por las respuestas y las correciónes.


----------



## diegodbs

tvdxer said:
			
		

> Estoy cansado y debo acostarme, pues no funciona bien la parte de mi cerebro para hablar en Español, pero me gustaría preguntarles:
> 
> Cuál es la diferencia entre estas tres palabras similares: "empezar" y "comenzar" *e* "iniciar". Son iguales m*á*s o menos, o tienen sus propios usos? En inglés se habla "begin", "commence", y "initate", y cada palabra tiene su proprio sentido, pero no sé si el mismo es verdad en Español.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas y las correciónes.


 
Los tres verbos son casi sinónimos, pero hay dos significados de "iniciar" que no los tienen ni "comenzar" ni "empezar".

*Iniciar.2.* tr. Introducir o instruir a alguien en la práctica de un culto o en las reglas de una sociedad, especialmente si se considera secreta o misteriosa. _Lo iniciaron en aquel culto ancestral._*3.* tr. Proporcionar a alguien los primeros conocimientos o experiencias sobre algo. _Su mentora lo inició en el arte desde muy pequeño._


----------



## --*cese--*

Hola, espero que aclaren mi duda, un profesor en la universidad me dijo que hay diferencia entre comenzar una exposición y empezar una exposición, osea que no es lo mismo
si en verdad la hay, cuál es?

gracias!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*empezar**.*
 (De _en-_ y _pieza_).
* 1.* tr. Dar principio a algo.
* 2.* tr. Iniciar el uso o consumo de algo.
* 3.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: Tener principio.


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?TIPO_HTML=2&IDVERBO=comenzar0 *comenzar**.*
 (Del lat. vulg. _*cominitiare_).
* 1.* tr. *empezar*  (ǁ dar principio).
* 2.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: *empezar*  (ǁ tener principio). _Ahora comienza la misa._ _Aquí comienza el tratado._ ¶

Pues a parte su etimología y tratarse de palabras distintas, encuentro que son sinónimos y la diferencia aludida quizá sea una sutileza gongorina.

A mí particularmente me gustaría escuchar la explicación al respecto.


----------



## atenea_84

--*cese--* said:


> Hola, espero que aclaren mi duda, un profesor en la universidad me dijo que hay diferencia entre comenzar una exposición y empezar una exposición, osea que no es lo mismo
> si en verdad la hay, cuál es?
> 
> gracias!



Para mí son iguales, aunque "empezar" me parece que se usa más que "comenzar" en el habla coloquial (por lo menos en España).


----------



## Mango2007

Si alguien podría ayudarme
¿Cuales son las diferencías entre estos verbos?
Empezar, comenzar, y Iniciar

Por ejemplo
Voy a iniciar mi puesto este año 
Voy a empezar tomando las clases de ballet....
Voy a comenzar.....

Pues, mi pregunta es que ya sé cuando se usa solamente porque suena bien.... pero no entiendo las diferencias. 
Grax


----------



## Estántodospillados

Mango2007 said:


> Si alguien podría ayudarme
> ¿Cuales son las diferencías entre estos verbos?
> Empezar, comenzar, y Iniciar
> 
> Por ejemplo
> Voy a iniciar mi puesto este año
> Voy a empezar tomando las clases de ballet....
> Voy a comenzar.....
> 
> Pues, mi pregunta es que ya sé cuando se usa solamente porque suena bien.... pero no entiendo las diferencias.
> Grax


 

Saludos:

COMENZAR y EMPEZAR son completamente iguales, puedes usarlos indistintamente.

INICIAR es un poco diferente. 

Tanto COMENZAR como EMPEZAR son verbos transitivos e intransitivos al mismo tiempo. Esto significa que pueden necesitar un complemento directo o no. Por ejemplo:

- El partido empieza (o comienza) a las 20:00 (Intransitivo..no necesita complemento directo)
- Empecé (o Comencé) este libro esta mañana.(Transitivo...necesita un objeto directo)

En cambio INICIAR es únicamente transitivo. Siempre necesita un objeto directo. Significa exactamente lo mismo que EMPEZAR y COMENZAR cuando actúan como transitivos, y puedes usarlo exactamente igual que ellos.

Asi pues, puedes decir perfectamente:

- Inicié (o comenzé, o empecé) este libro esta mañana.

Pero NO puedes decir:

- El partido inicia a las 20:00. 

Porque INICIAR no es intransitivo. Para poder emplearlo en ese contexto tienes que introducir el objeto directo con "SE".

- El partido se inicia a las 20:00.

Respecto a la primera frase que has escrito, no es correcta. Despues de todos estos verbos tiene que venir algo que se desarrolle en el tiempo. Son el inicio de algo. En cambio "mi puesto" es algo fijo. Otra cosa es que quieras decir "mi labor" o "mi trabajo".

Algunas posibilidades pueden ser:

- Voy a iniciar mi trabajo en este puesto este año
- Voy a empezar en mi puesto este año
- Voy a empezar a trabajar en mi puesto este año
...
...

Espero que te sirva. Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría que "empezar" es más coloquial, mientras que "comenzar" es más de lenguaje escrito o de películas, obras de teatro, etc.


----------



## Cecilio

El verbo "iniciar" me suena más formal que los otros dos.

Otra diferencia es que los verbos "empezar" y "comenzar" pueden utilizarse en una estructura del tipo VERBO + a + INFINITIVO, mientras que con "iniciar" esto no es posible. Por ejemplo:

"Está empezando a llover" pero no "Está iniciando a llover".

Por otra parte, y no sé muy buen por qué, una frase del tipo "Está comenzando a llover" me suena rara.


----------



## vmmvcorazón

iniciar  es sinonimo de empezar  ,comenzar  y principiar
empezar es sinonimo  de iniciar y comenzar
comienzar   es sinonimo de  iniciar   y empezar
prinicipiar   es   sinonimo  de iniciar


----------



## Aviador

vmmvcorazón said:


> iniciar  es sinonimo de empezar  ,comenzar  y principiar
> empezar es sinonimo  de iniciar y comenzar
> comienzar   es sinonimo de  iniciar   y empezar
> prinicipiar   es   sinonimo  de iniciar



Yo creo que _empezar_, _comenzar_, _principiar_ e _iniciar_ son sinónimos y, en la mayoría de los casos, intercambiables. Aunque semánticamente son términos equivalentes, no se usan de la misma forma y por eso digo que no siempre son intercambiables.
_ Comenzar_, _principiar_ y _empezar_ son verbos transitivos y, normalmente, no pronominales:


_El profesor comenzó la clase a las diez / La clase comenzó a las diez._
_El profesor principió la clase a las diez / La clase principió a las diez._
_El profesor empezó la clase a las diez / La clase empezó a las diez._
Por otra parte, el verbo _iniciar_ es transitivo y sin complemento es siempre pronominal:


_El profesor inició la clase a las diez / La clase *se* inició a las diez._
 De todos estos verbos, el que menos se usa es _principiar_ que, según me parece, es algo arcaico. En Chile se usa más en las zonas rurales.

Saludos.


----------



## Mariluna

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​Hola a todos!
Tengo otra pregunta, comenzar o empezar?
No sé muy bien la diferencia de las dos palabras, sólo las distingo como por instinto, y me pregunto si hay alguna regla específica para ellas. 

"Todos los años, muchos jóvenes comienzan a fumar"
o:
"Todos los años muchos jóvenes empiezan a fumar"

Gracias de antemano, 
Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

No veo diferencia entre las dos en ese contexto; son sinónimos.

Saludos,


----------



## Absay

De acuerdo con piraña utria. Son exactamente lo mismo. Tienen el mismo significado en cualquier contexto.

- ¿Ya empezaste a construir el robot?
- ¿Ya comenzaste a construir el robot?

Es igual.


----------



## Mariluna

pero.....alguna diferencia tendría que haber??
Gracias igual..



piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> No veo diferencia entre las dos en ese contexto; son sinónimos.
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Acabo de detallar que hay varios hilos similares, así que este hilo seguramente lo van a cerrar en cualquier momento.

No tiene que haber diferencia; son sinónimos y basta en ese sentido con comparar sus definiciones.

Saludos,


----------



## Mariluna

Ok, gracias!
Que pena, es muy simple decir que son lo mismo, no lo creo....el problema es que no lo puedo explicar-


----------



## Bashti

Mariluna said:


> Ok, gracias!
> Que pena, es muy simple decir que son lo mismo, no lo creo....el problema es que no lo puedo explicar-


s

Pero los sinónimos, como las brujas, aunque no creas en ellos, haberlos haylos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Son lo mismo: en México, sin embargo, _comenzar _no se usa mucho.


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que la diferencia es que en sueco se definen los sinónimos como dos palabras que son muy muy parecidas pero que no son exactamente iguales. En español los sinónimos se definen como palabras que sí aportan el mismo significado.

También intuyo qué dos palabras suecas que significan inicar pero no son idénticas tienes en mente, pero como estamos en el foro de "Sólo español" no podemos hacer comparativas. Sólo decir que son casos diferentes, quizá puedas establecer ese paralelismo entre empezar/comenzar por un lado e iniciar por otro. No se dice que "los jóvenes se inician a fumar" sino "se inician en el consumo del tabaco", por ejemplo.

Mariluna: aunque no lo creas, como te han explicado nativos de varios países comenzar y empezar significan exactamente lo mismo, ambos verbos son además transitivos y por tanto intercambiables. 

En otros casos ciertas palabras pueden ser sinónimos sólo a veces, ya que pueden tener acepciones propias que hacen que no sean intercambiables siempre pero no parece ser el caso de empezar y comenzar, pues a ninguno se nos ocurre una frase donde no puedan usarse indistintamente. Cada uno eligirá el que prefiera según su estilo, o variedad local, en España quizá comenzar sea un poquito más formal, pero en resumen, son iguales.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Mariluna:

Yo, como los demás foreros, también estoy de acuerdo en que son sinónimo y significan lo mismo.
Sin embargo, quiza una pequeña diferencia sería que hay expresiones en las que una suena mejor que la otra.

Ej.: 
''Este es un buen comienzo''>>>bien.
''Este es un buen empiezo''>>>lo mismo, pero se oye raro.

''Todo lo que empieza...tiene que terminar''>>>bien.
''Todo lo que comienza...tiene que terminar''>>>un poco raro.

Digo, es como yo lo oigo.


Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

la_machy said:


> ''Este es un buen comienzo''>>>bien.
> ''Este es un buen empiezo''>>>lo mismo, pero se oye raro.


Es que aquí no se estás usando verbos, sino sustantivos. Empiezo, según la RAE sólo se usa en Honduras con ese sentido. En España usamos empiece, pero por lo general para cosas físicas, como el empiece de una barra de pan. 



la_machy said:


> ''Todo lo que empieza...tiene que terminar''>>>bien.
> ''Todo lo que comienza...tiene que terminar''>>>un poco raro.


En España suenan bien los dos.


----------



## Mariluna

Södertjej said:


> Creo que la diferencia es que en sueco se definen los sinónimos como dos palabras que son muy muy parecidas pero que no son exactamente iguales. En español los sinónimos se definen como palabras que sí aportan el mismo significado.
> 
> También intuyo qué dos palabras suecas que significan inicar pero no son idénticas tienes en mente, pero como estamos en el foro de "Sólo español" no podemos hacer comparativas. Sólo decir que son casos diferentes, quizá puedas establecer ese paralelismo entre empezar/comenzar por un lado e iniciar por otro. No se dice que "los jóvenes se inician a fumar" sino "se inician en el consumo del tabaco", por ejemplo.
> 
> Mariluna: aunque no lo creas, como te han explicado nativos de varios países comenzar y empezar significan exactamente lo mismo, ambos verbos son además transitivos y por tanto intercambiables.
> 
> En otros casos ciertas palabras pueden ser sinónimos sólo a veces, ya que pueden tener acepciones propias que hacen que no sean intercambiables siempre pero no parece ser el caso de empezar y comenzar, pues a ninguno se nos ocurre una frase donde no puedan usarse indistintamente. Cada uno eligirá el que prefiera según su estilo, o variedad local, en España quizá comenzar sea un poquito más formal, pero en resumen, son iguales.



Si, me parece que estoy pensando en sueco, por eso me enredo, pero, como tambien lo dice La Machy, HAY diferencias...en como suenan


----------



## Mariluna

Bashti said:


> s
> 
> Pero los sinónimos, como las brujas, aunque no creas en ellos, haberlos haylos.



Jajaja...no creo en las brujas, pero que las hay, las hay..


----------



## Mariluna

Södertjej said:


> Es que aquí no se estás usando verbos, sino sustantivos. Empiezo, según la RAE sólo se usa en Honduras con ese sentido. En España usamos empiece, pero por lo general para cosas físicas, como el empiece de una barra de pan.
> 
> En España suenan bien los dos.



A mi me suena mejor: 
Todo lo que comienza, tiene que terminar...


----------



## la_machy

Verbo, sustantivo, etc. Para lo que estamos tratando, viene a ser lo mismo. 
Además, toma en cuenta que doy mi punto de vista como nativa del español de México. Y todo lo que puse ahí, lo he oido aca (en México).

Esto lo dice Mariluna:


> A mi me suena mejor:
> Todo lo que comienza, tiene que terminar...


¡¡Perfecto!!...ya le encontraste tu propia diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Mariluna said:


> A mi me suena mejor:
> Todo lo que comienza, tiene que terminar...


Como ya se ha mencionado, es cuestión de usos, preferencias, no de diferencias en los significados.



la_machy said:


> Verbo, sustantivo, etc. Para lo que estamos tratando, viene a ser lo mismo.
> Además,  toma en cuenta que doy mi punto de vista como nativa del español de México. Y todo lo que puse ahí, lo he oido aca (en México).


Aunque haya diferencias locales de significados, estamos hablando de verbos, no son lo mismo verbos y sustantivos ni aquí ni en México y no se puede extrapolar siempre la similitud de sus significados como si fuera una fórmula matemática. El ejemplo lo tienes en que en España empiezo signfica obstáculo y no significa lo mismo que comienzo, sin embargo los verbos con los que esos sustantivos comparten raíz sí son sinónimos.


----------



## Mariluna

la_machy said:


> Verbo, sustantivo, etc. Para lo que estamos tratando, viene a ser lo mismo.
> Además, toma en cuenta que doy mi punto de vista como nativa del español de México. Y todo lo que puse ahí, lo he oido aca (en México).
> 
> Esto lo dice Mariluna:
> 
> ¡¡Perfecto!!...ya le encontraste tu propia diferencia.
> 
> Saludos



Así parece, gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## Mariluna

Södertjej said:


> Como ya se ha mencionado, es cuestión de usos, preferencias, no de diferencias en los significados.
> 
> Aunque haya diferencias locales de significados, estamos hablando de verbos, no son lo mismo verbos y sustantivos ni aquí ni en México y no se puede extrapolar siempre la similitud de sus significados como si fuera una fórmula matemática. El ejemplo lo tienes en que en España empiezo signfica obstáculo y no significa lo mismo que comienzo, sin embargo los verbos con los que esos sustantivos comparten raíz sí son sinónimos.



Eso de obstáculo está bien, encontré otra frase donde hay diferencias, o tal vez acá se trata de otro uso:

"El comienzo de una fiesta"...
no se dice: 
"El empiezo de una fiesta"

aunque tal vez la palabra EMPIEZO no exista....


----------



## piraña utria

Mariluna said:


> Eso de obstáculo está bien, encontré otra frase donde hay diferencias, o tal vez acá se trata de otro uso:
> 
> "El comienzo de una fiesta"...
> no se dice:
> "El empiezo de una fiesta"
> 
> aunque tal vez la palabra EMPIEZO no exista....


 
Hola.

No estás hablando de los verbos de tu pregunta inicial ahora, sino de dos sustantivos; "empiezo" sí existe de acuerdo con el diccionario, pero no se usa en todas partes (incluyendo Colombia). 

Saludos,


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola Mariluna!
 
De acuerdo con María Moliner, todas las entradas para el verbo _comenzar_ son reemplazables por _empezar._ Como ha dicho Juan _comenzar _no se usa mucho.
_ _
Las entradas para el verbo _empezar _son más numerosas, pero entre ellas hay dos (la 2 y la 4) que no tienen la indicación de ser sinónimas del verbo _comenzar_, como sigue:
 
*«empezar* (de _en_ y _pieza,_ por la que se corta al empezar una cosa) 
 
*1* *intr.* _(a, en, con, desde, por)_ Pasar una cosa de no existir, ocurrir o hacerse a existir, ocurrir o hacerse: ‘El curso empieza a primeros de octubre’. 5 *tr. o abs. e intr.* Hacer que una cosa que no existía, ocurría o se hacía, exista, ocurra o se haga: ‘La recolección empieza en julio. Empezamos la comida con una ensalada. Empezó a leer por la mitad del libro. Empecemos por poner las cosas en su punto’. 1 Comenzar, *principiar. 
 
*2* *intr.* _(a, por)_ Ser la acción que se expresa la primera manifestación de la cosa de que se trata: ‘Cuando se enfada, empiezan por erizársele los pelos’. 5 _(por)_ Hacer una cosa como operación previa de algo que se expresa o consabido: ‘Empieza por poner bien las manos’. 
 
*3* *tr.* Hacer la primera acción para gastar o consumir una 3cosa: ‘Empezar un jamón’. 1 Comenzar, *principiar. 
 
*4* *intr.* _(a)_ Emprender bruscamente la acción expresada por _golpes, tiros_ y palabras semejantes: ‘Empezó a cachetes con los chiquillos’.»
 
Nota personal: El número 1 antes de la palabra comenzar es un código que significa en este diccionario, que es sinónimo.
 
En mi cualidad de extranjera no hago comentarios, pero puede ser que los nativos del idioma tengan algo más a añadir.
 
Saludos


----------



## Mariluna

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> No estás hablando de los verbos de tu pregunta inicial ahora, sino de dos sustantivos; "empiezo" sí existe de acuerdo con el diccionario, pero no se usa en todas partes (incluyendo Colombia).
> 
> Saludos,



Sí, me fuí de una a otra...bueno saber que empiezo existe!-


----------



## Mariluna

Naticruz said:


> ¡Hola Mariluna!
> 
> De acuerdo con María Moliner, todas las entradas para el verbo _comenzar_ son reemplazables por _empezar._ Como ha dicho Juan _comenzar _no se usa mucho.
> 
> Las entradas para el verbo _empezar _son más numerosas, pero entre ellas hay dos (la 2 y la 4) que no tienen la indicación de ser sinónimas del verbo _comenzar_, como sigue:
> 
> *«empezar* (de _en_ y _pieza,_ por la que se corta al empezar una cosa)
> 
> *1* *intr.* _(a, en, con, desde, por)_ Pasar una cosa de no existir, ocurrir o hacerse a existir, ocurrir o hacerse: ‘El curso empieza a primeros de octubre’. 5 *tr. o abs. e intr.* Hacer que una cosa que no existía, ocurría o se hacía, exista, ocurra o se haga: ‘La recolección empieza en julio. Empezamos la comida con una ensalada. Empezó a leer por la mitad del libro. Empecemos por poner las cosas en su punto’. 1 Comenzar, *principiar.
> 
> *2* *intr.* _(a, por)_ Ser la acción que se expresa la primera manifestación de la cosa de que se trata: ‘Cuando se enfada, empiezan por erizársele los pelos’. 5 _(por)_ Hacer una cosa como operación previa de algo que se expresa o consabido: ‘Empieza por poner bien las manos’.
> 
> *3* *tr.* Hacer la primera acción para gastar o consumir una 3cosa: ‘Empezar un jamón’. 1 Comenzar, *principiar.
> 
> *4* *intr.* _(a)_ Emprender bruscamente la acción expresada por _golpes, tiros_ y palabras semejantes: ‘Empezó a cachetes con los chiquillos’.»
> 
> Nota personal: El número 1 antes de la palabra comenzar es un código que significa en este diccionario, que es sinónimo.
> 
> En mi cualidad de extranjera no hago comentarios, pero puede ser que los nativos del idioma tengan algo más a añadir.
> 
> Saludos



Wow!
Gracias!!!-
sólo que una advertencia (me gusta corregir, y que me corrijan..) se dice: "en mi calidad de extranjera"...
Saludos-


----------



## Södertjej

Naticruz said:


> Como ha dicho Juan _comenzar _no se usa mucho.


Por favor, no generalicemos, en España comenzar es de lo más normal


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Södertjej said:


> Por favor, no generalicemos, en España comenzar es de lo más normal


 
No se generalizó, precisamente, pues se dijo:

*Son lo mismo: en México, sin embargo, comenzar no se usa mucho. *


----------



## Södertjej

Juan, tu has aclarado que es en México donde no se usa mucho, Naticruz ha dicho "no se usa mucho" sin matizar dónde. Eso es lo que me parece que da a enteder que es así en todos los lugares.


----------



## Naticruz

Södertjej said:


> Por favor, no generalicemos, en España comenzar es de lo más normal


Perdonadme, me expresé incorrectamente. Lo que pretendía decir es que _empezar _suele usarse bastante más. Decir que _comenzar _se usa poco fue una expresión infeliz.

Saludos


----------



## Mariluna

Gracias por todas las aclaraciones, me encantó haber encontrado este foro, y haber COMENZADO a seguirlo-


----------



## pidave

what are the differences,muchas gracias!!


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Realmente no hay ninguna diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## pidave

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## anadis

Viene a ser lo mismo.
 Son sinonimos(^^).


----------



## lenabrasil

*To tvdxer:*

*You forgot "start" in your first post*.


----------



## brivol

hola a todos.
a ver si me aclaráis esta duda...
sé que existe el verbo RECOMENZAR. querría saber si existe REEMPEZAR o si solo se puede usar VOLVER A EMPEZAR.
muchas gracias


----------



## Jonno

Existe el prefijo "re-" que significa repetición. Puedes aplicárselo a cualquier palabra y si la construcción es correcta y tiene sentido, la palabra sería también correcta.

Pero que tenga una construcción impecable no quiere decir que sea una palabra usada y que pueda entender todo el mundo.

En el caso de reempezar creo que sí se entendería, y aunque no aparece ni en el RAE ni en el Moliner ni en el Espasa-Calpe se podría usar. Pero en mi opinión debe haber una buena razón para elegir una palabra inventada existiendo ya otras que se entienden y usan, como reiniciar y recomenzar


----------



## brivol

muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Theertha

Se le puede dar "inicio" a algo, se le puede dar "comienzo" a algo, pero no se le puede dar "empiezo" a algo. Así que "empezar" es una palabra más tacaña, no da nada. Es broma.
Ahora en serio. yo diría que "comenzar" tiene un matiz un poco más solemnse que empezar, significando, eso sí, lo mismo. 
Pero si alguien puede aportar más datos, por ejemplo, su etimología y procedencia, quizás le podemos rascar alguna diferencia más.


----------



## Nipnip

Theertha said:


> Se le puede dar "inicio" a algo, se le puede dar "comienzo" a algo, pero no se le puede dar "empiezo" a algo. Así que "empezar" es una palabra más tacaña, no da nada. Es broma.
> Ahora en serio. yo diría que "comenzar" tiene un matiz un poco más solemnse que empezar, significando, eso sí, lo mismo.
> Pero si alguien puede aportar más datos, por ejemplo, su etimología y procedencia, quizás le podemos rascar alguna diferencia más.



Si lees todo el hilo, como debes hacer antes de poner dudas. Te darás cuenta que las etimologías ya se dieron, y que "empiezo" también existe. 

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Lo que me ha llamado la atención del hilo es que la mayoría considera que _comenzar _es de menos uso (o más formal) que _empezar_. En mi país creo que es lo contrario: _comenzar _es la palabra más usada a todo nivel, mientras que _empezar _es la que suena más formal. En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es en que son completamente intercambiables.
Otra cosa a notar es que cada vez más se escucha el uso de _iniciar _como intransitivo y sin el pronombre_ se_: _el partido inicia a las ocho de la noche_; _las clases escolares inician la próxima semana_; _el incendio inició en el zótano_. No sé de dónde venga esta tendencia, pero lo he escuchado tanto en noticieros españoles como peruanos, y también en la TV hispana aquí en Estados Unidos.
Los sustantivos _inicio _y _comienzo _son de uso común en el Perú, en cambio _empiezo _(o _empiece_) no se usa.


----------



## Csalrais

jorgema said:


> Lo que me ha llamado la atención del hilo es que la mayoría considera que _comenzar _es de menos uso (o más formal) que _empezar_. En mi país creo que es lo contrario: _comenzar _es la palabra más usada a todo nivel, mientras que _empezar _es la que suena más formal. En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es en que son completamente intercambiables.
> Otra cosa a notar es que cada vez más se escucha el uso de _iniciar _como intransitivo y sin el pronombre_ se_: _el partido inicia a las ocho de la noche_; _las clases escolares inician la próxima semana_; _el incendio inició en el zótano_. No sé de dónde venga esta tendencia, pero lo he escuchado tanto en noticieros españoles como peruanos, y también en la TV hispana aquí en Estados Unidos.
> Los sustantivos _inicio _y _comienzo _son de uso común en el Perú, en cambio _empiezo _(o _empiece_) no se usa.


Hola jorgema, me alegra que comentes este uso de iniciar porque me lo empecé a encontrar hace tiempo en traducciones de wikipedia. Me sorprende que digas haberlo escuchado en informativos españoles porque no lo he hallado hasta ahora en España o al menos no me suena, pero eso no excluye la posibilidad. Lo que sí quería comentarte es que las primeras veces que me lo encontré fue en textos y traducciones de wikipedia, como menciono, de mexicanos y el lingüista mexicano Moreno de Alba le dedicó en su momento un artículo al respecto, recopilado aquí.

Suma de minucias del lenguaje

Me pregunto si este hilo sería adecuado para calibrar la extensión de su uso en los diferentes países.


----------



## Theertha

Nipnip said:


> Si lees todo el hilo, como debes hacer antes de poner dudas. Te darás cuenta que las etimologías ya se dieron, y que "empiezo" también existe.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, "empiezo" existe, pero me parece que no se usa. Al menos en España.  De todas formas era una broma. No creo que un poco de humor le venga mal  a nadie. Pero ya que ésta es una página seria, es justo que seamos más  rigurosos con nuestras afirmaciones, así como con la forma de  expresarnos. Lo siento, soy nuevo aquí, espero poder dar la talla la  próxima vez. Y ya que estamos hablando de rigurosidad, me parece que tu  frase está mal construida. "Si lees todo el hilo, como debes hacer antes  de poner dudas. (plantear)Te darás cuenta que las etimologías ya se  dieron, y que "empiezo" también existe". No entraré en detalles de  estilo, como por ejemplo la palabra "poner" en vez de la palabra  "plantear" (planter dudas), que suena mucho mejor, o esas "etimologías  que ya se dieron". Pero lo que de verdad necesitaría un ajuste es la  substitución del punto por una coma. "Como debes hacer antes de poner  dudas, (Coma, y no punto) te darás cuenta DE que... (Darse cuenta De  algo, por cierto). En fin, muy buenos días.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> Lo que me ha llamado la atención del hilo es que la mayoría considera que _comenzar _es de menos uso (o más formal) que _empezar_. En mi país creo que es lo contrario: _comenzar _es la palabra más usada a todo nivel, mientras que _empezar _es la que suena más formal. En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es en que son completamente intercambiables. […]


Yo no creo que en Chile haya diferencia de registro entre _comenzar_ y _empezar_. Se usan ambos tanto en el habla formal como la informal y son, como dices, totalmente intercambiables.



jorgema said:


> […] Otra cosa a notar es que cada vez más se escucha el uso de _iniciar _como intransitivo y sin el pronombre_ se_: _el partido inicia a las ocho de la noche_; _las clases escolares inician la próxima semana_; _el incendio inició en el zótano_.  No sé de dónde venga esta tendencia, pero lo he escuchado tanto en  noticieros españoles como peruanos, y también en la TV hispana aquí en  Estados Unidos. […]


Ya he comentado en estos foros respecto de este fenómeno. El primer contacto que tuve con él, hace varios años ya, fue a través de los doblajes mexicanos para televisión y depués de eso lo he visto incluso escrito. Recuerdo haber sacado también a colación lo extraño que se oía la traducción al castellano del título de la película _Batman Begins_ como _*Batman inicia*_ (sic).
Encontré un artículo escrito por un profesor mexicano de la UAM que, entre otras cosas, se refiere al uso intransitivo de _iniciar_: _Lecciones de mediatiqués_.
Deduzco, entonces, que el origen de este uso en los medios hispanohablantes de Estados Unidos se debe a la influencia del castellano de México allí. Afortunadamente, los medios chilenos se han mantenido inmunes a este fenómeno.


----------



## Lamemoor

--*cese--* said:


> Hola, espero que aclaren mi duda, un profesor en la universidad me dijo que hay diferencia entre comenzar una exposición y empezar una exposición, osea que no es lo mismo
> si en verdad la hay, cuál es?
> 
> gracias!


Empezar y comenzar son SINÓNIMOS TOTALES. Su significado es exactamente el mismo en cualquier contexto.

Saludos


----------

